# PROPER PRUNING Indica & Sativa.



## HOLROYD (Apr 4, 2009)

Evening !

If you haven't already enjoyed Uncle Ben's topping techniques (above), it's a provocative piece. 

Now I want to top every plant I own! I'll top the the f8cking refrigerator after reading that piece!

Some questions did arise - I'd appreciate your thoughtful thoughts and experience:

Would the Indica grow Two main Colas? Four main Colas? Would they likely be smaller or MUCH smaller than one main cola? Isn't that type of thing better for a sativa and its branching habits?

Who has experience with HP13 plants?
I'm planning on a grow for one main cola and Four foot plants- no topping..just strategic trimming. Flower 7 weeks -flush and flower 10 days..hang em high...paper bag em...jar em...enjoy them. Sound right?

Who has experience with Haze plants (
Super Silver & Super Lemon in my case)?
I'm leaning toward topping the plants for more colas - trying to finish them at 12ish weeks flower and 4.5 to 5.5 feet tall.

Got Thai/Super Skunk giveaways seeds.
14 weeks to flower? Try the same techs as the Haze plants. Sound right?

I'm having success with Super Crystals, and what is likely a Blue Haze and another that is some sort of Diesel wannabe. Love em!

Chime in so I can get these week old seedlings all set up.

Best,
Spencer


----------



## SayWord (Apr 5, 2009)

im not super experienced with this, i dont top my plants, but i have a clone with four main colas and clones with one main cola, and the four main colas are much smaller than the single colas. so it seems like it may not increase yield all that much. heres a flick of what i mean


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Apr 5, 2009)

SayWord said:


> im not super experienced with this, i dont top my plants, but i have a clone with four main colas and clones with one main cola, and the four main colas are much smaller than the single colas. so it seems like it may not increase yield all that much. heres a flick of what i mean


 
If you want more terminals without missing a beat try bending them. When you bend them downward, it alters the flow of hormones and all of the side branches think they are the main cola. You will get multiple terminals this way.

I have been bending for years and it is easy to get 1/3 or more greater yield this way. Bend the main top down so that it is pointing downward, say the top 3 - 5 inches, and tie it in place. All of the side branches will shoot up. 

The reason I prefer bending is because when you prune, it takes a week or more for the plant to regain growing full speed and like the other poster said, you get smaller terminals.


----------



## SayWord (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah, i do that too. check it, heres a pic of my white widow and power skunk bent


----------



## spiked1 (Apr 6, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> If you want more terminals without missing a beat try bending them. When you bend them downward, it alters the flow of hormones and all of the side branches think they are the main cola. You will get multiple terminals this way.
> 
> I have been bending for years and it is easy to get 1/3 or more greater yield this way. Bend the main top down so that it is pointing downward, say the top 3 - 5 inches, and tie it in place. All of the side branches will shoot up.
> 
> The reason I prefer bending is because when you prune, it takes a week or more for the plant to regain growing full speed and like the other poster said, you get smaller terminals.


This does work, see my avatar, all I did was bend the branches down (and tie them) and more colas, the beauty of this is they all get good light, as opposed to 1 main cola with smakker buds below.


----------



## spiked1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Smakker buds, wtf am I saying, I meant smaller.


----------

